# Steve just might get my vote after all...



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

The guy's an enigma to me. Just watched him do a passable rendition of The Beatles' "Let It Be". I don't think young justin or that other feller can touch him in that department.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Yeah but, I bet Justin can kick his backside in boxing...exactly the kind of Prime Minister we need when facing a terrible opponent like Vladimir Putin


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

jargey3000 said:


> The guy's an enigma to me. Just watched him do a passable rendition of The Beatles' "Let It Be". I don't think young justin or that other feller can touch him in that department.


Harper, considered one of Israel's best non-Jewish friends, received a round of applause from the crowd, and even played a small rock and roll piece (Hey Jude), which he dedicated in honor of Israel. The emcee of the event called it Stephen Harper's "bar mitzvah".

The fundraiser was attended by some 4,600 of Toronto's richest Jews, whose shared wealth is estimated at $100 billion, according to a local economist. Harper received a warm and friendly welcome and warm embrace from the Jewish community during the event, which cost each participant between $1,000 and $100,000. 
http://www.ynetnews.com/articles/0,7340,L-4460174,00.html


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

HaroldCrump said:


> Yeah but, I bet Justin can kick his backside in boxing...exactly the kind of Prime Minister we need when facing a terrible opponent like Vladimir Putin


JT no chance against Putin


> Putin is also multiple champion of St Petersburg in ***** and Master of Sports in *****. He holds a black belt in karate.


http://eng.putin.kremlin.ru/interests

View attachment 6489


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

does he just do Beatles songs or what?


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

gibor said:


> Harper, considered one of Israel's best non-Jewish friends, received a round of applause from the crowd, and even played a small rock and roll piece (Hey Jude), which he dedicated in honor of Israel. The emcee of the event called it Stephen Harper's "bar mitzvah".
> 
> The fundraiser was attended by some 4,600 of Toronto's richest Jews, whose shared wealth is estimated at $100 billion, according to a local economist. Harper received a warm and friendly welcome and warm embrace from the Jewish community during the event, which cost each participant between $1,000 and $100,000.
> http://www.ynetnews.com/articles/0,7340,L-4460174,00.html



a little better but you're still not getting it right each:

quoted text has to go inside recognizable quote marks or be set off with another commonly accepted editorial style indicating that such text is not one's own authorship. 

a source has to be clearly indicated, which you did do in this example..

another accepted style with a longer quote is to cite the source first, then set the quote off with indents or italic font.

i'm skeptical that any collection of 4,600 torontonians could be worth $100 billion, though. One notices immediately that your source is biased & the tone of the language is overly flattering.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

gibor said:


> JT no chance against Putin
> 
> 
> http://eng.putin.kremlin.ru/interests



this is better. Now we can see clearly that you are indeed quoting kremlin propaganda.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> One notices immediately that your source is biased


 to tell you the truth, I don't give a **** about your opinion :stupid:



> Now we can see clearly that you are indeed quoting kremlin propaganda.


Kremlin propaganda that Putin is Master of Sports in ***** and holds a black belt in karate?! Sweetie, you are delusional :stupid::biggrin:


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I wonder if Putin is like Kim Jong Il and got 18 holes in one the first time he played golf.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

from Wikipedia


> Though he is not the first world leader to practice judo, Putin is the first leader to move forward into the advanced levels. Currently, Putin holds a 6th dan (red/white belt)[430] and is best known for his Harai Goshi (sweeping hip throw). Putin earned Master of Sports (Soviet and Russian sport title) in judo in 1975 and in ***** in 1973. At a state visit to Japan, Putin was invited to the Kodokan Institute, the judo headquarters, where he showed different judo techniques to the students and Japanese officials.
> Putin also holds an 8th dan black belt in Kyokushin kaikan karate gotten in November 2014.[431][432][433] He was presented the black belt in December 2009 by Japanese champion Kyokushin Karate-Do master Hatsuo Royama.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

gibor said:


> to tell you the truth, I don't give a **** about your opinion :stupid:


you really should learn to stop with the obscenities




> Kremlin propaganda that Putin is Master of Sports in ***** and holds a black belt in karate?! Sweetie, you are delusional



wasn't that the picture where Vlad is wearing a black helmet?

notice the wrinkles. Picture must date back before the botox/plastic surgery days.


----------



## wendi1 (Oct 2, 2013)

Justin has a better chance against Putin than Steve, Tom, or Elizabeth.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

don't be so quick to discount Liz.... i hear she's got a great "left" hook! :biggrin:
mulclair? he couldn't punch his way out of a wet paper bag!


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

jargey3000 said:


> does he just do Beatles songs or what?


I bet he doesn't know this one. But he should 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfv3kBzJZgU


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

humble_pie said:


> you really should learn to stop with the obscenities
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A.


> to tell you the truth, I don't give a **** about your opinion


B. so in your opinion, if Putin is Master of Sports in ***** and holds a black belt in karate, he cannot play hockey?!


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Another "Kremlin propaganda" from The Guardian 
Vladimir Putin plays hockey with ex-NHL stars – and scores eight goals
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/may/16/vladimir-putin-hockey-goals-nhl


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I think Harper would stomp JT in a scrimmage hockey game. I'm pretty suspicious of non hockey players & someone should make JT produce his birth certificate.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

of course Vlad should wear his nice Bauer safety helmet

my point was that the kremlin propaganda photograph must be old, it shows Vlad's wrinkles

these days, what with the botox & the plastic surgery, Vlad's face is as smooth & as unwrinkled & as shiny as a baby's bottom


----------

